# Florida passes "meet force with force" defense law



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2005)

Although this is geared primarily with guns in mind (as hinted by some Florida congress), this could apply to other people who use different weapons (or just open-hand) in self defense. 

  What do you think of this new law?

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/04/05/deadly.force.ap/index.html

 I had previously considered posting this in General forum, but many martial artists do not, by their preference, use guns as part of self defense. Having this in the General forum might create more discussion, but it may be better geared to the Firing Range forum (even though there is a possibility of less discussion). 

  I suppose if a moderator feels the need to move this thread, it can be done.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2005)

OULobo beat me to it by posting this issue to the Study at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23210. You may just go over to that thread instead to discuss. 

  - Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice post, Cecei.

I responded to it in the study. 

I have to read the actual law they passed in Florida, but I put out some information about the "Duty to retreat" laws in general.

These become especially important if your a gun owner or concealed carrier.

I suggest that you know your rights and limitations with the laws in your state.

A very important topic for gun owners, I must say.

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 7, 2005)

Paul,

I posted the link to the full text of the bill over in the study.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 7, 2005)

I love Florida!


----------

